# [SOLVED] Ipod issues



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bought my daughter an Ipod touch for xmas, has been working fine for 4 months. Now all of a sudden whenever it syncs it locks up the computer or gives some error code (6) or says files are corrupt . It also will not restore proplerly. Have worked with Apple tech for many hours to no avail. We disabled firewalls, checked all drivers for usb ports, usb mass storage, the ipod itself, windows is up to date. we also removed itunes and reinstalled.Apple finally had me download the music files to a flash drive and I went to my fathers house downloaded it there onto itunes and synced there. It worked fine on that computer. The last time we got it to sync on my computer the music was wacky. You could push one song then it would play something else, and no it was not on shuffle. or it would just play the same song over and over again and the pictures were scrambled. What could have changed on my computer to cause this?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Hello and welcome to the forum.

What iPod model is it? Do you know what version is installed on it? Will it let you update the current iOS?


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

its an ipod touch 8 gig, i think the software is 4.3.1, i could be wrong but it is up to date and I dont know what IOS is?? (input output system)


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

iOS is the software version.

Do you have another user account on the computer? If not create a new account and see if the same problems occur.


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

I did load the music onto a thumb drive and installed Itunes on my dads computer then loaded the music onto Itunes and synced, there were no issues syncing and the ipod played fine with no problems.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Did you try a another user on the same computer?

It might be easier to narrow down where the problem is coming from.


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

yes we did, we also tried to rebuild the library with the same results. Today i just sent the itunes diagnostic and my system info to Apple engineering.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Can you please post that info here? if you have it?


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

I still have the zip folder on my desktop but I have no idea how to post it here


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

*How to Attach a file to a post*

In your next post click on the little *paperclip*, as seen in the picture below:









Now you should have a pop up window.

Click *Browse*
Find the file click on it, and press *Open*.
Press upload. When the upload is complete you can close the _Upload Window_, and finish typing your reply, then when done just click *Submit reply*.


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

ok let me try that
View attachment iTunes Diagnostics.zip


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Have you tried to put the songs on the iPod on a Admin account?


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

I believe we have but can you give me instructions on how to do so.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Go tot he following link:

Enable Hidden Admin Account - jcgriff2.com

Once the account has been activated log off then onto the Admin account, and try the sync in there.


----------



## fstrfvo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Worked with Apple several hours today and ended up uninstalling zone alarm firewall, even though it worked fine for 3 months, when i updated the last software version on the ipod/itunes I guess zonealarm didnt like it. once uninstalled it worked perfectly again.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ipod issues*

Glad to hear you got it resolved.


----------

